# Which OS(s) do you use?



## DropC

Personally, I currently use 64bit Windows 7, Ubuntu 10.10, Linux Mint 11, and 32bit Windows 7 Starter. Which OS do you guys prefer?


----------



## Nrfitchett4

win7 64bit home premium on desktop and all 4 laptops.


----------



## DropC

Cool! I personally love the latest version of Windows. It has its poor moments that make me want to rip it out of my HDD at times, but I always forgive it xD What 4 laptops do you have?


----------



## monkey1911

My Desktop has Win7 Ultimate 32bit and my Laptop has WinXP tablet and Ubuntu 10.04LTS 64bit. I've been using my laptop a lot more lately and I don't think it's let it boot into XP in 2 weeks.


----------



## JsinLegacy

currently Windows 7 64 Premium... but trying to get Ubuntu installed on this damn laptop so I can dual boot and build things from source a lot easier... but my laptop does not comply


----------



## MasterTM

Ubuntu 10.10 x86 (Main)
Windows 7 Premium x64 (Photoshop/etc)


----------



## x13thangelx

Gentoo x86_64 dual boot with Windows 7 Premium x86 (only use windows for games)


----------



## DropC

Hah! Try out Linux Mint's latest too! It uses Ubuntu as a base, but is a lot cooler to me. =) Dual booting is evil and hateful to set up. -.-


----------



## x13thangelx

DropC said:


> Dual booting is evil and hateful to set up. -.-


Its not that bad. Atleast ubuntu/mint sets up the grub files for you....


----------



## BrutalSauce

Windows 7 x64 Professional on my Desktop and my laptop and i run Ubuntu 11.04 in virtualbox in seamless mode on my desktop.


----------



## DropC

I admit, the process is simple, but I've had some bad mojo with dual booting in the last week. And never install a W7 Service Pack without expecting hell. =(


----------



## orkillakilla

Dual boot Windows 7 Home Premium and Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop


----------



## Brett6781

Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop, 10.10 on my desktop, and Arch on a 256GB ssd also on my desktop

In addition, I have Windows 7 on my desktop which I only use to play steam games like TF2...

-brought to you with limited commercial interuption by the RootzWiki forum app


----------



## MoodMuzik

I haven't used Ubuntu since my old laptop took a shit and I just completely wiped Windows and put Ubuntu on it.. now I'm on W7 and trying to figure out if I want to try dual-booting 11.04 or Mint.


----------



## gardobus

All of them. OSX 10.6 on my MacBook Pro and Mac Mini. Windows 7 on my main desktop. Ubuntu on my cheapo laptop. The Ubuntu changes all the time though, I format that poor bastard regularly and change distros for fun lol


----------



## x13thangelx

gardobus said:


> The Ubuntu changes all the time though, I format that poor bastard regularly


Sounds like me before i got around to Gentoo..... mine was from screwing something up though lol


----------



## gardobus

I'm too lazy for gentoo especially since my linux comp is my low-spec laptop. I rarely use it since the MacBook is faster.


----------



## MoodMuzik

Just installed Ubuntu 11.04 through VM on Windows.. but Ubuntu doesn't seem to fill out the whole screen on the VM it's weird.. any suggestions?


----------



## MoodMuzik

To clarify it's like there's a black chunk then my virtual box with Ubuntu and then a black chunk..

sooo

|---|------|---|

Black-Ubuntu-Black


----------



## razorclose

MacBook Pro with OSX 10.6/LinuxMint 10 (11 wouldn't work)
Custom tower: Win7 64bit/LinuxMint 11
Old Vaio laptop: LinuxMint 11

Sent from my Incredible 2


----------



## Guest

Windows 7 Pro X64 , Linux Mint 11, and I have a server with 2008 R2


----------



## ras0787

Windows NT! 64 mb of ram! 512mhz processor! 512mb hard drive!


----------



## Brett6781

ras0787 said:


> Windows NT! 64 mb of ram! 512mhz processor! 512mb hard drive!


----------



## neocorteqz

Currently Dual Booting ubuntu 11.04 (Kernel 3.0) and windows 7 Pro on my computer, and ubuntu 11.04 and windows 7 Home pro on my laptop. Attempting to get 3.0 Kernel to play nice on my laptop, but so far I'm stuck on 2.6.38-10.

for those who don't like dual booting. wubi if you want to run ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu.


----------



## Guest

I'm currently running Windows 7 Pro on both my desktop and my laptop. I don't really do anything heavy on the development side, so Windows gets the job done.


----------



## PatHoge

Also a Windows 7 user. I've dual booted with Ubuntu in the past and Hackintoshed my laptop before, but for now I'm satisfied with Windoze.


----------



## birdman

everything but windows....

screw windows..


----------



## Captainkrtek

test post, please ignore


----------



## PatHoge

"birdman said:


> everything but windows....
> 
> screw windows..


Haha, what do you have against windows?


----------



## x13thangelx

PatHoge said:


> Haha, what do you have against windows?


Compared to a decent *Nix install, its crap (by decent i mean something other than ubuntu....). The only thing its good for (imo) is gaming if you dont have a good enough graphics card to support playing through Wine.


----------



## SyNiK4L

Win 7 x64 Pro. and VM Linux Mint 11. Mac OSX on my mac laptop.


----------



## SyNiK4L

Brett6781 said:


>


you have got to be kidding me.


----------



## linuxmotion

Custom tower with Ubunut 10.10 on a single TB hard drive with a dual boot to 256GB hard drive. Standard laptop with Ubuntu 10.10 only.

The tower has Win 7 ultimate but use that about as much as a blue moon happens

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterTM

OS X 10.6.8
Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## Jordan8

I have windows 7 ultimate & ubuntu in a VM.

I've tried & tried to use ubuntu as my primary OS, I just can't do it :/


----------



## SyNiK4L

Jordan8 said:


> I've tried & tried to use ubuntu as my primary OS, I just can't do it :/


same here....thank god for VM's lol


----------



## trsohmers

Windows XP, Windows 7 (x64), Mac OS X 10.7 (x64), Ubuntu 9.10 (ARM), Ubuntu 10.04 (ARM, x86), Ubuntu 10.10 (ARM, x86, x64), Ubuntu 11.04 (ARM, x64), OpenWRT, Androidx86, and LCARS (Yes, from Star Trek)


----------



## websterzx10r1

I am currently using Windows 7 64 bit Ultimate. With 2 24" lcd monitors.


----------



## atyoung

Depends on the machine. Most of my machines have slackware current running on them. However there is one laptop with ubuntu for my fiances use mostly, I also have a macmini that runs OSX dual-booted with win7 (which rarely gets used) and a slackware VM on it. The mini is hooked up to the TV to use Plex, and it's running at about 6tb of networked file storage currently. I don't use windows much except at work.

In terms of interface, I tend to lean towards gnome2 and/or xfce though I spend so much time in cli I don't know that it matters much. I've used everything from ratpoison to Enlightenment17. Most of my linux kernels are vanilla these days as I just don't have the time to custom them (hoping to change that).


----------



## killall

Currently dual booting Win 7 Pro 64bit with Bohdilinux (Ubuntu derivative) on my laptop.

Was running Fedora 15 but changed to a laptop with Realtek wireless card and got fed up trying to get wireless working:sad3:

On the happy side though, I managed to get Burg Loader working with my dual boot:smile3:


----------



## CorCor67

Linux Mint / OpenSuse dual boot... Mint for building & themeing, OpenSuse just for whenever I feel the need for something different...but I feel a format comming soon  haven't gone distro hoppin in a month or two


----------



## crosstown

Laptop dual boots with Win7 Ultimate and Ubuntu. Admittedly don't use Ubuntu often. Still VERY new to Linux.


----------



## UrbanBounca

I'm currently using Windows 7 (32bit) on a 64bit capable laptop. I can't justify buying the 64bit version when the 32bit version is working fine.


----------



## gardobus

killall said:


> Currently dual booting Win 7 Pro 64bit with *Bohdilinux* (Ubuntu derivative) on my laptop.


Uhoh looks like the laptop is getting formatted when I get home. Bohdi looks pretty nice.


----------



## Tahl

I love me some Linux Mint 11.. I'll probably switch to Gentoo eventually when I feel like setting my Minecraft server back up. I've got it running on my Desktop and my laptop at the moment. Every now and then I'll dualboot Win 7 for gaming if I need to or install a second linux distro to play around.


----------



## manbeard

I swore I posted something on here this morning... I think someone ate it.

Win7 x64 on my desktop and laptop with VM's for Ubuntu 11.04 and Win Server 2008 R2. Linux takes too much time to get working just right with hardware, especially laptops (like my XPS 15).


----------



## manbeard

And apparently that post was on a different thread. I need to quit using forums when I'm trying to go to sleep :erm (1):


----------



## poontab

Ubuntu 11.04 on nc10 & desktop


----------



## chaotikcore

Slackware13 64bit.....windows free since 2008.


----------



## Framework43

Mac OSX on my Macbook Pro
Windows 7 on my Desktop
Use both for different things,so it works out.


----------



## HighwaySnobbery

Windows 7 Ultimate, Windows XP, Ubuntu, Android, and there is one old phone lurking around here running Windows Mobile 6.


----------



## iNfAMOUS702

Mac OSX on my old vaio laptop and Linux mint on my HP laptop...screw Windows -__-


----------



## droidvirzi

I use android on my iPhone 6


----------



## Scloud

For my Tower :Quad boot - Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit, Ubuntu 11.04 (Gnome), Snow Leopard 10.6.2, and WIndows Vista Ultimate 32bit.

For my netbook: Dual-Boot - Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit, and Fedora


----------



## Joe Dirt

Windows 7 64 professional on my desktop, Dual boot Windows 7 64 professional\Ubuntu on my laptop. CM7 Nightly 2.3.5 on my G2, CM6 2.2 on my G1.


----------



## davidnc

Windows XP Professional on a HP Media Center 1082n.
Yeah its kinda old but hasn't failed me yet .


----------



## linuxmotion

davidnc said:


> Windows XP Professional on a HP Media Center 1082n.
> Yeah its kinda old but hasn't failed me yet .


I have that same computer lol

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## naql

I use Windows 7 Home Premium on my desktop and a laptop. Android on my phone and tablet. I also have a Google Chrome Cr-48 that I occasionally use.


----------



## ardeleon09

Windows 7 home premium on an Alienware m11x. Custom built tower running Windows 7 ultimate and soon Ubuntu as well in dual boot configuration.Dell Inspiron e1505 running Windows 7 professional. Lastly Toshiba Satellite Pro running Windows 7 home basic and Ubuntu.


----------



## ro6666lt

"iNfAMOUS702 said:


> Mac OSX on my old vaio laptop and Linux mint on my HP laptop...screw Windows -__-


I just got a vaio laptop from a friend to use as a Wi-Fi booster. How in the phuck did you install os x? :-0


----------



## PatHoge

Just Google hackintosh! Tons of info out there.


----------



## ApplesRevenge

To be honest I use too many operating systems.
I require windows (preferably XP) for work related development tools and software to work properly.

4 year old heavily upgraded and modified Acer Aspire laptop:

Hackintosh - OSX 10.5.8 from retail install
VMware - Ubuntu 11.04, Windows XP, Fedora

Main home desktop i7 PC:

Windows 7 (Gaming)
VM - Ubuntu 11.04, Windows XP (work), Red Hat Server

And a BackTrack USB boot pen for when needed.


----------

